# Creative ZEN Vision: M firmware problem



## jc3512 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was watching a vid the other day on my ZEN Vision: M the other day, and then it suddenly freezes. So I do what I always do, I hit the reset button and wait for it to go on Rebuild Mode, which takes a minute or two. Of course, this doesn't happen TOO often, but it does happen. So it's Rebuilding, and the green bar stays on the very early stages of the loading process, and then it goes into a screen that says "Firmware Problem".

I've already tried getting help from the Creative Labs forum, but to no avail. They've suggested formatting my player's harddrive, do the Clean Up and then Reload firmware to delete the current one and set up a new one, but that hasn't worked either. I was wondering if I could get any help on this at all. I've already lost a ton of stuff from that player by doing the Format thing, even though most of it is on my computer's harddrive. I really don't wanna lose my entire player, having to buy something else. This was expensive enough, and it's nothing short of being 2 years old... with me.

It cost me $240 and it used to be $300+ on the official Creative site, and now they barely sell these or the accessories unless you're willing to look on eBay. Any help at all on this would be great.

Thanks.

- JC


----------



## Prezzy (Feb 23, 2009)

It could be that the HDD in your Creative Zen has come loose ??? I have read that this can happen with these !!! Though not a 100% sure though !!! 

Heres a link to a guide to taking the Creative Zen apart just in case you ever need it !! 

http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/2006/02/how-to-disassemble-the-creative-zen-vision-m.php


----------

